# ELGIN Collegiate Motorbike



## Cheezer (Apr 17, 2015)

I have alway's loved this frame style, i probably paid a little too much but  my intent is to make a rider out of it, so i guess that justify's it. I read other post's on here about the Collegiate being Sears economy model but basically the same as Elgin without the nicer options, and offered from 1938 - 41 or somewhere near those years, BUT I haven't seen this frame style badged as Collegiate? The serial number also seems different from the other Elgin posts, it say's 35202 under the crank but i don't see any letters? If anyone can date that number let me know? As for restoration this is what i plan to do, feel free to offer advise or tell i'm *&#$^#  nuts or ? Frame and forks are dirty and rusty, but it looks like the original red is under there so i would start with scotch brite or course steel wool and H20 and get it as good as i can. The chrome parts are pretty rusty and all i will be able to do is probably clean them up, the same with the fenders, rear rack, and truss rods. I don't know what to do about the 28" metal clad wheels for now as i don't have an extra $350 - $400 laying around for the one's i read about on the other posts. I'm honestyl not very good obout keeping up on these posts, but I will try to post some pic's as i get it moving. I've never worked on a bicycle this old so feel free to stop me from doing something stupid or offer advise. Thanks. 
Dave


----------



## Iverider (Apr 17, 2015)

Looks like a nice project. It would be cool to get everything functioning and leave it as is as far as the look goes. Or an oxalic acid bath might bring some of the red paint out from behind the rust if there is any paint left.


----------



## Cheezer (Apr 17, 2015)

Kraut, thanks, i thought about the oxalic as i have used it before with mixed results, i would be afraid that i might bring too much of it right down  to bare metal, but i could try a weaker solution


----------

